# I don't think Dunder fits on this bed



## DunderBuff (Jun 22, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=340303086004064&set=a.267381013296272.80475.212689102098797&type=1&theater


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

That's too cute! Ours do that too....


----------

